# 8.52 acre homestead central Wisconsin on quiet country road



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

3 BEDROOM 2 BATH 8.52 ORGANIC HOMESTEAD ON A QUIET PAVED COUNTRY ROAD, $129,000.00

Have no fear of the future, preparation is the key to the certain instability heading our way. We are offering a great homestead for a smaller family than ours. The house is a story-and-a-half sitting on a new poured concrete basement. Everything is new in the house, it has seamless gutters, new well and septic in 1997, and the frame is made of its original rough sawn timber. All plumbing and fixtures are new in both bathrooms. There is all new insulation throughout the walls and R-38 insulation in the roof. Most windows are new, energy star double-hung. New outdoor &#8220;Wood master 4400&#8221; wood boiler with propane back up if needed. Each of the three levels has their own thermostat and work independently. A three year old 48&#8217; x 24 &#8216; wood barn made out of treated 2x8&#8217;s and staggered on each side of the 4x4 posts makes for efficient ventilation allowing the greenest of wood to dry under the protection of the solid roof. When all bays are full, it holds 3 years worth of wood. Many out-buildings for tools, animals, or storage; a 2 car plus workshop garage with dirt floor is great for hanging and processing meat in the winter months. Land is a certified survey.
The basement is insulated above code and is almost finished. All that is left to do is for the next owner to pick the color of paint for drywall and trim, if any, and mud the drywall. The family room in basement is 18&#8217;x24&#8217;. The basement bathroom has a 2 person shower, large solid flush toilet and a 1 bowl sink on an oak cabinet and an oak sliding pocket door. The large 14&#8217;x14&#8217; storage area with industrial shelving offers abundant storage. The water heater is thermo blanket wrapped and has a water plate for hot water from outdoor wood boiler meaning you have endless, free hot water whenever the boiler is being used. Never-ending hot water if used year-round. A 6&#8217;x16&#8217; dirt floor root cellar is accessed from basement and includes lots of shelving to store all your home canned goods and fresh produce from the extra large organic garden.
The main level has an 18&#8217;x10&#8217; bedroom with a walk in closet deep enough for a large gun safe. Solid oak door available to be installed, has a hollow core oak door on currently. Like the basement, the dry wall needs to be finished, mudded, painted and trimmed to next owner&#8217;s preference. The living room is 14&#8217;x11&#8217; next to the eat-in-kitchen. Nice large Island adds to the available storage and work space and adds eating space for 4+ people. The large, extra deep, farmer sink is a must for the hard-core canning type. Electric stove in kitchen, professionally installed chimney for wood cook stove in the 6&#8217;x13&#8217; &#8220;extra&#8221; cooking area, often used for canning. It is in use with wood cook stove currently, and while the chimney and wall guards will remain, the wood stove does not stay. Good size pantry 4.5&#8217;x3&#8217; to store all your often used items. Newer Bosch stainless steel dishwasher is under counter next to sink. The main floor bathroom is 14&#8217;x14&#8217; and was just remodeled down to the floor joists and includes a great 2 person Jacuzzi tub, large solid flush, elongated toilet, oak cabinets with raised panel doors, Bosch front loader washer and dryer, and a special order extra-long double-bowl sink. Mold proof dry wall has been mudded just needs to be finished to preference. Tub surround is here but needs to be installed. Floor is ready to be finished with your choice of covering.
The upstairs has 2 bedrooms. One is an 18&#8217;x14&#8217; and could easily be turned into two rooms. Second room is a 10&#8217;x8&#8217; and was originally a perfect office. Each has its own closet, has new vinyl windows, and is carpeted. Both room&#8217;s heat are controlled by the thermostat in the large room.
The land is an *Organic* 5 acres pasture set up for rotational grazing and is currently supporting 2 steers and 7 milk goats. Garden is almost a full acre; the Dwarf fruit trees should produce next year. Trees are apple, pear, and cherry. We also have grapes, Niagara and Concord, raspberry, blackberry, and blueberry plants and young sugar maple trees. Large oak and white pines are good for fire wood or sawing into boards. 
The enclosed porch/mud room/harvest kitchen/outdoor gear storage area is attached to the back door; so much potential for so little money. Our family of 10 has outgrown this house and property and has purchased other land, so now it&#8217;s time to pass on our hard work to you. Come and finish the way you want.

For more details, pictures, appointments, or any other questions call or text Beth at 608-567-9392 between 8 am and 10 pm Central time. Due to work scheduales, weekends are best for viewing appointments. Email also [email protected]

picture in post 9. photo bucket on post 11


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

what city? county?

sounds lovely!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

We are in Warrens ( Exit 135 off I-94) 15 minutes north of Tomah. 20 minutes south of Black river falls. County of Monroe. Tomah area school district. k-5 at Warrens elementry.

Lots of job opportunities in the area for adults and teens. 

Attempting to get a photobucket album going but I'm getting rather frustrated at this second.

We are open to owner finance options if they are necessary.
The price is for sale directly to you, our realtor has agreed to a flat rate fee that we will pay to handle the legal forms and other paperwork if we sell without MLS, so if you bring your realtor into the deal, the price of your realtor's commision will be out of your pocket, or added to the cost of the house.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you give us the name of the road you live on...we are looking on google earth?
We live on a 70 acre piece in eastern Maine but are in our late sixties and need a much smaller place. Where do you get you wood for heating? How about your hay? We have both on our land here. How about churches in the area?


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds wonderful! Couldn't touch a place like that around here for less than $200,000 most likely - even in the current market.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Im working on the photo bucket at this second. Google earth will not bring you to my property its off about 2 miles and 10 years. 

(street name was deleted per OP's request. Please PM her for the road address).

Wood Our neighbor owns a logging company and we have him bring us a semi or two of logs. or we go just up the road 2 miles to the federal land and cut down what we need with permits of course or help friends out with clearing their land. 
Hay we get from 2 farmers. One is down the road and delivers to us. the other is farther away and we use to contract with him BUT now we have 40 Acres and have no need to buy it. there is the Tomah co-op you can get bulk feed from them. They are absolutely wonderful people. 
The community is fantastic. Its named plesant valley. Its quiet wonderful and friendly. many children ranging from 7 up to 17. All are respectful well parented children. I think my brood is the loudest on the road eeek!!!
lake lee is just up the road for fishing and swimming, federal land for hunting. Jelly stone is about 5 miles away if you must have clorinated water.
There are many many small churches in Warrens. Im friends with some of the pastors and their famlies. Larger churches in Tomah of all denominations. You tell me what type of church you are looking for and I can get you a number or address. 
im working on how to post the pictures here. Please bare with me.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

We are selling cheap due to its not done. WE have another homestead and just want to get out of this one. We are hoping for a fast sell. We are asking for the appraised value prior to the remodle. Contractors are already busy with other projects and cant get here to help till possible winter and we dont want to wait that long, so we are selling as is. You come finish it.
Timberwood bank in Tomah will do a mortgage for our house. We would prefer a full out right sale. Just ask for Toni


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

ha i got a photo sorry its so big! im new to this


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Snapbucket pictures by myheaven10 - Photobucket
lets try this


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

all the pictures didnt upload i dont know why ill keep attempting


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

We just remodeled the kitchen and in the process of finishing painting and trim. Look what we did in 3 days. Still have to paint bathroom. Not sure of color yet. Have a floor down. Look on the photo bucket link and you can see what we did


----------

